

Original Apple 1 setup – demo of a working piece of history (2012) [video] - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKiMPCRILpc

======
timcederman
Amazing that working Apple I computers are selling for 600k+ (e.g.
[http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/25/apple-1-671-4k-auction-
ne...](http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/25/apple-1-671-4k-auction-new-record/))

------
ryanolsonx
This is incredible. It's crazy to think how far we've come since the Apple I.
It's really cool that some of these still exist.

